# Where have the innovators gone ?



## nala (25/6/15)

I haven't seen a new inovation on this forum for a very long time.
What used to be essential reading for me on a daily basis,now has very little to offer.
I don't know whether the availability of the Braumeister and the Grainfather have negated the once great inovations conceived on this forum.
The absence of contributions from some of the great thinkers...Thirsty Boy, Wes Smith et al,too many to mention,in their place we have some very patient well meaning cintributors answering the same mundane questions virtually every day.
Has the forum become a social media/agony aunt site ? Some of the question to start a topic are to say the least pathetic.
I learned what I know about brewing from this forum, and am most greatful for that,however, I did try to ask what I would consider sensible questions in the first instance having read a book on brewing, and needed some clarification.
Or,maybe,I have moved on and the forum is just as good as ever!


----------



## Bridges (25/6/15)

They're probably looking for their missing n...


----------



## GalBrew (25/6/15)

There are plenty of threads bemoaning the lack of quality contribution on this site already.

I personally think it has gotten better of late.


----------



## rude (25/6/15)

Still good to me Mathos build & many more but I'm probably guilty of asking the obvious question
just can't help myself


----------



## Bridges (25/6/15)

Sorry about being a smart arse, I don't think the innovators have gone as such it's just that innovation isn't as necessary. There are great products available now off the shelf that simply weren't around a little while ago. There isn't the same need to improvise. If I needed a new vacuum I wouldn't try to cobble one together out of bits in the shed, I'd go buy one. The same logic can be applied, as in your original post, to the BM or grainfather. There are still great innovations and hacks popping up all the time though for grainfather and BM other parts of the brewing process, You probably have your system and process pretty smooth though so you are not looking at some of the things that are going on elsewhere.


----------



## benno1973 (25/6/15)

Yeh, back in the day we saw PistolPatch with BIAB, people hopping mashes and first wort, no-chill and cubing. I still see interesting things pop up on here, but as Bridges said, the state of our local home brew stores has come a long way in the last 10 years such that they are now responding to ideas on this forum. No need to cobble together a BIAB bag, I can buy one for $10 at my local HBS. The innovations come with people hacking what's currently being sold - writing new software for arduino controllers, coming up with cheaper HERMS and RIMS solutions like Nev's HERMS coil in a KMart kettle (okay, so that was a few years ago), hacking cheap pots to build a braumeister clone.

So I guess it's mostly equipment hacks occurring, as a lot of process hacks have been tried and tested, some lasting and gaining a place in the brewing schedule (no-chill, BIAB), others not so much. But there's still new things that pop up over time like pressurised fermenting in kegs, gladwrapping kettles for no-chill, etc.

Perhaps you've just learned enough that the suggestions don't seem that innovative any more?


----------



## GalBrew (25/6/15)

And isn't it great that you can now go and buy one of the off the shelf units available, that has been designed from the ground up and tested, rather than cobbling together a bunch crap from every homebrew shop on the planet over the course of 2 years that ended up costing more than any of the available OTS units?

I wish this was the case when I started homebrewing. I would be a far more experienced brewer rather than an experienced home brewery builder.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/15)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yeh, back in the day we saw PistolPatch with BIAB, people hopping mashes and first wort, no-chill and cubing.


Ah...those where the days...I remember the No-Chill debates, did a few myself..... worked out that it does work...but there is a bit more to it


----------



## welly2 (25/6/15)

I keep seeing plenty of innovations. Only (fairly) recently the post about the UrnFather (or whatever it was called) - a DIY grainfather. I'm always amazed as to the innovations and ideas that have come out of this forum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/15)

I wonder what ever happened to all those kitten breeders...


----------



## Yob (25/6/15)

They got botulism


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/6/15)

The OP seems to have narrowly focused on wort production and as stated above there is no real need, it's been done and done and newer brewers are still using those epic threads and older hands linking them. The only area's brewers are really required to DIY are ferment control and kegging as both these areas are lacking in off the shelf solutions at reasonable cost. I can see these areas expanding in innovative DIY solutions for a good while yet.


----------



## Tony (25/6/15)

Back when I started brewing you couldnt buy all the flash gear you get now.

The shelves of a HBS were kits, sugars, fermenters, airlocks, bottling stuff...... and not much else.

I went AG after I made half a dozen kits which I found distatefull, and the best advice I could find on the internet back them (before AHB existed) on cracking grain was to wrap it in a t-towl and roll it with a rolling pin.
Try it one day...... its fun!
I got a little Marga mill and it would take 3 hours to crack (destroy) the grain...... it was fun also!
I then set to work building a grain mill.
I will never forget the day I had Ross, Ducatiboy Stu and Pumpy (we were all mates on the Grumpys forum pre AHB) at my place and the looks of amazement as my mill with 2" diameter 10" long motorised rollers ate 5kg of grain in 60 seconds.
All stood in silence looking at it and then Ross says..... "well that takes the fun out of it"

I was contacted by the folks at the Grumpys home brew shop and asked to go into production of them and they would market them as you just couldnt get a mill in Aus for under about $600 or so from memory. Certanly nothing Aus made.
I ended up making 2 more, Stu has one, and a member in Sydmey called Redbeard has the other. I called them the Bull Crush.

If I could get one of the mills available today I never would have spend countless night at work on a laythe making rollers etc.

But........ there will always be someone out there who will say....... Na, I will make one myself, they have just reduced in numbers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/15)

Tony said:


> Back when I started brewing you couldnt buy all the flash gear you get now.
> 
> The shelves of a HBS were kits, sugars, fermenters, airlocks, bottling stuff...... and not much else.
> 
> ...


That mill still goes. And it does a fantastic crush. My kids will grow old and that mill would still be going

All those years ago there was very little you could buy...

Pretty much everyone had an Esky tun of some description...thats all there was..

We had no pumps. no electronics, no controllers, etc..

We had to make everything. We had to experiment with what we had. We had to make what we had work.

Even the range of malts back then was limited...and when you could find one that had some you had to ring them up.

I remember Ross selling Hops from under his house...

He had hair back then :lol:


----------



## mje1980 (25/6/15)

I went even less technical. From 3v to biab. The most Blingy tech thing in my brewery is the $12 digital thermometer. I know it's crazy but a keggle, a 3 ring and a bag can turn out pretty good beer. I'll admit that I do have a stir plate and stc1000. Blinged up yo


----------



## Tony (25/6/15)

No he didnt.

Pre Craftbrewer in my loungeroom:


----------



## Kingy (25/6/15)

I remember people crushing with rolling pins and posting photos for feedback on thr the crush lol. 
The marga mill tought me how to use feeler gauges many years ago. Still got it here somewhere. Maybe i should pass it on to someone or modify it to make pasta.


----------



## manticle (25/6/15)

I tried crushing with a rolling pin and with a wooden mallet before I bought a mill. Do not recommend.


----------



## Tony (25/6/15)

I sold my Marga mill to Ross


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/6/15)

$0.02
I don't think this phenomenon is just this forum I think it is all forums. Internet opened up doors to those with nous to search and research. Then they felt like sharing in a great community way. Then opens the door to marketing oportunity and a flurry of diluted product, sound familiar?
Some of the best things I've learnt from peoples posts are threads that are years old that can often outweigh modern posting.
Then I notice those people don't post anymore. They must have moved on with thier own things after the crowd got too big maybe.
This day and age is immediate want and need of new updated information yada yada. I can only answer newbie questions and I enjoy
being able too but even for me it gets tedious.
Sometimes your writing a response and then think..(I found that simple question for myself) There is so much info already posted.


----------



## nala (25/6/15)

Thanks to all who replied.
Been very interesting to see how others feel.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/6/15)

man what is with that bizare text layout? Please Help!!!! , quick responces please!!!! Now!


----------



## Tony (25/6/15)

Trial and error is a great teacher.
The disasters make for great storys, like never EVER open a stubby of yeast given to you by Ducatiboy Stu!

Soo many spend soo much time googling and not enough time "doing"


----------



## Moad (25/6/15)

It's the natural evolution of internet forums, luckily there are still enough experienced brewers/engineers/funny /smartass blokes on here to keep it entertaining and educational. It's the only forum I check daily, I think there is just a higher volume of new brewers lately that dilute the quality of threads. That can only be a good sign for the community and industry in general.

I'll be building a home bar soon and I know where I'll go to get all the answers to my questions.


----------



## manticle (25/6/15)

Tony said:


> Trial and error is a great teacher.
> 
> 
> Soo many spend soo much time googling and not enough time "doing"


Bang


----------



## spog (25/6/15)

nala said:


> I haven't seen a new inovation on this forum for a very long time.
> What used to be essential reading for me on a daily basis,now has very little to offer.
> I don't know whether the availability of the Braumeister and the Grainfather have negated the once great inovations conceived on this forum.
> The absence of contributions from some of the great thinkers...Thirsty Boy, Wes Smith et al,too many to mention,in their place we have some very patient well meaning cintributors answering the same mundane questions virtually every day.
> ...


I have read as far as post#5,but I get the gist of the topic.( I will read all posts). 
So here is my take.
Yeah some of the long standing ( founding) members may not post as much here,perhaps they have found they no longer need to or have moved on.
Since the tightening/ changes of rules and indeed ownership of this site people have made a decision .
Some knowledgable people have been banned. Rules.
Since I joined ,the site has progressed along with experimentation in procedure ,styles and equipment etc.
AHB has many newbies joining each year,asking the same old questions or making the similar enquiries , but the DASFFS. Has gone?
This sites topic base gets larger by the day so little wonder that newbies ask the same questions,they want to learn,it's easier to ask than trawl through X amount of posted ...well posts.because practices change. A prime example being transferring to secondary.
Cheers....Spog.


----------



## spog (25/6/15)

Just read the remainder of posts from # 5 onwards.
Oldies..........Tonyyyyyy........


----------



## Nizmoose (26/6/15)

As someone who is 22 and only started brewing a year and a half ago I can say that I really have had it easy compared to some of you guys that have been around here for ages, it's easy to take it for granted but the hard work and trial and error you guys have done over the years has made my brewing hobby a much faster learning process and a much easier one. When I started it was Ian's spreadsheet that taught me how to balance an extract recipe, it's the threads on this forum that allow biab to exist let alone teach me how to use the method. In less than three batches I went full all grain and am making great beer almost entirely because of this forum. I think maybe a lot of us new guys and particularly young ones don't say thanks enough to a lot of the guys here answering silly questions, if it wasn't for ahb I'm not sure I'd be brewing beer, in fact I'll even go as far to say beer has become a passion in a very short amount of time largely due to the enthusiasm and encouragement from this community. A few weeks ago I was short-listed to become a cadet brewer for coopers. More than 50 people applied and around 15 got short-listed and we got to tour the brewery and meet the brewing team, they needed one person, the only person hired as a brewer for years. I didn't make the cut unfortunately but the fact that I even got that close made me realise how close beer came to really changing the direction my life was heading, and to then think none of that would have been possible without the help of this forum and the guys that have been here for so long is a humbling experience to say the least.


----------



## Steve (26/6/15)

I still use a 2 litre plastic jug to transfer my strike and sparge water to my mashtun. I then come in to work and I sell Grainfathers to guys that have only ever done kit n bits, without any knowledge/research of how to do all grain beer. They take them home and boom....another AG brewer is born. To see the excitement on their faces every time they come back in for more ingredients is fantastic. Had one of the guys bring in a couple of samples yesterday. Bloody great beer. When I tell them about my 3 vessel system of 3 old kegs, jugs, no pumps just gravity their eyes glaze over. I love it.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. And you know what, every time I sell a starter kit I hand the person a note with the AHB website address hoping that they learn as much as I did from this site.


----------



## KevinR (26/6/15)

stillkicken around


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/15)

As posted in an earlier comment AHB is following a similar life story to other forums. A perfect example of this is DTV forum. I joined in 2003 and for a few years it was not unlike AHB back in the days of the_new_darren. We even had our own version who threatened to come over to Bribie Island and slit my neck. 

Long were the threads on LCD vs plasma , how dare channel 7 claim 576p as HD and would we ever see 15 channels. Arguments raged over Blu-ray vs HD DVD and, most importantly would LCD ever be larger than 40 inches and cheaper than a grand.

It's all been sorted nowadays and the forum is now inhabited by a few geeks similar to our Arduino brethren plus newbies posting "should I get a curved screen on my 4K ?
The arguably biggest issue of the last decade, namely Torrentz, invites a ban similar to distillation on our main forum.

So it goes.


----------



## antiphile (26/6/15)

Hi Tony (love your avatar btw) and Stu

In some ways I would have liked to be there in the early days when invention was the mother of necessity; and with many years passing you could look back with fondness.

Yet I have to admit, with only a few years under the belt, I'm happier to have started when almost all of the ground breaking had been done, when the internet has made so much information and advice available, and it's so much easier to learn from the mistakes of others. There's so much unadmitted gratitude owed to you guys and your ilk.

I only feel sorry, though Tony, that you weren't around when the relatively new innovation of dentistry started. :blink:


----------



## mwd (26/6/15)

antiphile said:


> Hi Tony (love your avatar btw) and Stu
> 
> 
> I only feel sorry, though Tony, that you weren't around when the relatively new innovation of dentistry started. :blink:


Now you know the result of many years opening bottles with your teeth. It prompted the Breweries to introduce twist tops :lol:


----------



## takai (26/6/15)

When i first started brewing in 2001 it was a relatively arduous process on a manual 3v setup, although one of the guys had the gear to fill 50L kegs so we didnt have to bottle. THen in 2006 when i brewed again for a bit it was a pain in the arse on a 50L 3v setup sparging without pumps etc, and only having a tiny selection of grain from the LHBS, plus bottling... bloody bottling.

After restarting last year again it has become so very simple. Im now doing an Urnfather type setup, which has its difficulties, but i dont mind the gingerbeering. But BIAB is a complete revelation, as is the sheer range of gear available. So much easier now.


----------



## Steve (26/6/15)

takai said:


> When i first started brewing in 2001 it was a relatively arduous process on a manual 3v setup, although one of the guys had the gear to fill 50L kegs so we didnt have to bottle. THen in 2006 when i brewed again for a bit it was a pain in the arse on a 50L 3v setup sparging without pumps etc, and only having a tiny selection of grain from the LHBS, plus bottling... bloody bottling.
> 
> After restarting last year again it has become so very simple. Im now doing an Urnfather type setup, which has its difficulties, but i dont mind the gingerbeering. But BIAB is a complete revelation, as is the sheer range of gear available. So much easier now.


"BIAB is a complete revelation". Some 6 or so years ago you would have been shunned like a leper for that statement :lol: so much so you would set up your own BIAB forum based website 

Edit: I now refer to BIAB on a daily basis for people wanting to get into AG quickly, easily and cheaply.


----------



## verysupple (26/6/15)

I've only been brewing a few years and have been a member here for almost that long. Between AHB, other forums and books there was so much information not only about _how_ to brew but the _why_ of things. I learned what needed to happen in the mash tun, kettle, fermentor etc. before I tried to do it. This lead to a very simple home made setup that I thought was pretty innovative. I was about to start a thread describing the system and how I use it, but a quick search showed that it was actually a really common setup. As it turns out i had reinvented maxiBIAB. This has happened a few times since, like with my great idea for a recirculating single vessel system like a Bruameister but wort returning to the top, not bottom. You know, like a Grainfather. Or QldKev and many other people's. Hmmm, I'm good at reinventing the wheel it seems. 

So I think there are innovators out there, it's just that most innovations have already been written up.


----------



## kaiserben (26/6/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> $0.02
> I don't think this phenomenon is just this forum I think it is all forums. Internet opened up doors to those with nous to search and research.


Not only that, but social media can negate the need for forums for a lot of people. 

I've spent many hours pouring over the existing and excellent info on this forum, but these days I spend more day-to-day time on Facebook and see ideas relevant to me because of various pages I have liked and the many people commenting on them. 

Social media also aggregates a lot of the beer info I'm interested in (by me liking various brewery pages, homebrewing association/group pages, and media organisations. Back in the day a forum would have been where I got all that info.


----------



## takai (26/6/15)

Steve said:


> "BIAB is a complete revelation". Some 6 or so years ago you would have been shunned like a leper for that statement :lol: so much so you would set up your own BIAB forum based website
> 
> Edit: I now refer to BIAB on a daily basis for people wanting to get into AG quickly, easily and cheaply.


I know. its pretty radical eh. In August last year i was going to pick up my 3V setup when i was next back in Adelaide, in May this year i sold it off to a mate instead and turned to BIAB fully.


----------



## Benn (26/6/15)

I'm new to AHB but not new to internet forums, I've seen this same topic before. The core of brewing will never change i.e Wort+Yeast=Beer neither does the "grass roots" fundamental equipment/methods. Once the basics have been Q&A'd and archieved it's mainly rehashing the same topics. That being said, this is a fantastic resource and a weath of knowledge and infomation with plenty of great contributors who continue to field Q's and post links to old threads for us to read which is great for perpectuating home brewing (cheers, _and thanks_). As long as we have sheds we will innovate :icon_cheers: people will always "improve" on any system. Once in a while something radical comes along and creates a flurry of activity, if this was a smart phone forum there would be new shit happeneing everyday-but you can't drink an Android!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/15)

Tony said:


> Trial and error is a great teacher.
> The disasters make for great storys, like never EVER open a stubby of yeast given to you by Ducatiboy Stu!
> 
> Soo many spend soo much time googling and not enough time "doing"


Show just how good w1728 is. 

It was a split from my initail starter. Put it in a coke bottle and posted it down

I still laugh when I think about what happened.

It spent a long time in his fridge... and the day he grabbed it to use it, it gushed out like a fire extinguisher all over the roof of his shed....emptying the whole bottle. 

Poor old Tony... He was never able to salvage any of it...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/15)

I miss the old Grumpy's forum.

There was some funny posts on there


----------



## Elz (26/6/15)

People do inovate (eg WW, which I am proud owner of) but generally met with criticism. when trying to open up discussion around new innovations overall i have found this forum to be quite conservative (not a critism but just an observation). Beer brewing is steeped in history and in its simplicity (+/-). Any change IMO goes against the grain (note the pun) of this process. I do note the advances, since i have joined this forum, along with the arguments that people raise against any change from the norm. Ironically with all these changes the hobby is becoming more attractive to a broader range of people. Brewing is probably representative of the broader community; left v right/conservative v progressive. Ultimately change is viewed with scepticism. But with change comes innovation and i reckon better beers!


----------



## waggastew (26/6/15)

Saw this thread last night and has had me thinking all day........

My thoughts are that one thing that may be reducing the amount of innovation is the amount of good home-brew people are producing these days. Thanks to all those who brewed before us we can, in a relatively short period of time brew awesome beer, pretty well as good or better than the commercial craft stuff. As an example there is a massive amount of info and emphasis on fermentation - temp control, pitch rate, sanitation, aeration, nutrient etc that has meant even an average recipe and mash can produce great beer. 

My point is that if you are 10 batches of home-brew in and producing beer that tastes better than the bottle of craft you get at the bottle shop the impetus to tweak is a little less than in past times. Don't get me wrong there is still plenty of variables to think about but much of the 'biggies' have been taken care of. Thanks to AHB and Google every great 'new' idea I have usually turns out to have been thought of and tested before. I am happy about this, saves me time etc. When I recently setup my 3V Gravity AG setup I made all my design mistakes on paper and rectified them using info on the net before even getting out the credit card.

Stew


----------



## SJW (26/6/15)

I agree with Sprog. I was on this forum back in 2004 when it kicked off. We had no idea, but together we helped each other and the forum has gone from strength to strength. While I have not been on for a few years Ive been brewing on my Braumeister. My issue with the forum is after being active for 10 years plus you end up seeing the same old questions come up over and over again. That's great and will help an entire new generation of Brewers but for me, it's all been said before. Screwy, GMK and and a stack of other founding members were instrumental innovators but it's hard work answering the same Ol stuff over and over.


----------



## Robbo2234 (27/6/15)

A lie bit of innovation my sky crane.. 
A electric winch mounted on rolling track..


----------



## Steve (27/6/15)

You go to all that trouble and expense, yet you have two plastic $4.50 bronco taps sticking out of your fridge door! :lol: Priorities man, priorities!


----------



## Robbo2234 (27/6/15)

I know aye! This one is at my dad's place to help him with lifts we have also made a bracket that connects to fermenter handles to push it in to the fridge. Will take a photo next to time I am there


----------



## pcmfisher (27/6/15)

SJW said:


> I agree with Sprog. I was on this forum back in 2004 when it kicked off. We had no idea, but together we helped each other and the forum has gone from strength to strength. While I have not been on for a few years Ive been brewing on my Braumeister. My issue with the forum is* after being active for 10 years plus you end up seeing the same old questions come up over and over again*. That's great and will help an entire new generation of Brewers but for me, it's all been said before. Screwy, GMK and and a stack of other founding members were instrumental innovators but it's hard work answering the same Ol stuff over and over.


This happens on most forums from my experience.

There is only so much you can talk about on any subject.


----------



## Tony (27/6/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Now you know the result of many years opening bottles with your teeth. It prompted the Breweries to introduce twist tops :lol:


You would not believe the amount of people who I spent years talking to on this forum and when I met them in person that said..... "you look nothing like your picture"

I am 40 and actually have perfect teeth with not one filling



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Show just how good w1728 is.
> 
> It was a split from my initail starter. Put it in a coke bottle and posted it down
> 
> ...


I will never forget that evening.

I thought, I might chuck this scottish ale yeast in a starter to kick it back up again.

It was in a 375ml stubby from memory. I remember cracking the lid and it let out a loud Pssssht.
I then watched in horror like watching a grenade explode in slow motion in a movie, as the contents kind of boiled in the bottle for a second or two...... and then it emptied its self in 1/10th of a second, all hitting the roof of my garage at 2000 KM/hr, Showering me and everything within 5 meters in yeast.

I was not impressed


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/15)

I sent it in a small coke bottle...definately wasnt glass


----------



## antiphile (27/6/15)

(stirring up trouble)
GeezTony, it must take something really amazing to impress you! That sounds like the best practical joke ever and it came off beautifully. You must have done something massive to annoy Stu so badly.
(/stirring up trouble)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/15)

That was back nearly 10yrs ago.....when liquid yeast was like gold...literally....was hard to get and bloody expensive


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/6/15)

I was never high tech opinionated or patient enough to go through the 3v, herms, architecturally designed brew stand, cold chiller etc etc etc stages in life. Simple eskies, boiler - serviced my self well. I got excited over a new hop sock and a sticker from Barossa Brewers and Tidal Pete for my fridge. Probably just bone lazy to make all that stuff, but much of what we used to talk about bored me. But it was good companionship.

 I now BIAB in a Birko urn. 

However, there are always new areas for the innovators to go to. Solar power! Cheaper water osmosis units. A hose fitting system that will let me fill a milk crate of bottles all at the same time. A system to clean my BIAB bag properly without multiple rinses and little bits of grain everywhere. 

And I miss Chappo. Can someone find him and bring him back?


----------



## Tony (27/6/15)

antiphile said:


> (stirring up trouble)
> GeezTony, it must take something really amazing to impress you! That sounds like the best practical joke ever and it came off beautifully. You must have done something massive to annoy Stu so badly.
> (/stirring up trouble)


Hahaha na wasn't a practice joke.....Stu is just a shit brewer :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/6/15)

Just showed that you couldnt look after yeast


----------



## Tony (27/6/15)

Back to inovations........

I used to get used fine nylon sock filters from the starch plant I worked at to filter break and hops from my beer when racking.
That weekend at my place over a decade ago, Ross said they would be great to use to hold Hops in the boiling wort.
I got him the info of where to buy them when he started up Craftbrewer and the Hop Sock was born.

I remember using a cast iron Davey hot water circulating pump to transfer beer between vessels before March pumps were readily available. It had to be stripped, cleaned out and dried after each brew as the cast iron would rust if you didn't.
I still have that pump.

I also remember when the only steraliser you could get in a HBS was Sodium Metabisulphate.
Everything I read said it was not good at this job and I switched to unscented bleach. Never looked back. Bleach kills EVERYTHING!


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/6/15)

Robbo2234 said:


> A lie bit of innovation my sky crane..
> A electric winch mounted on rolling track..


I have that winch...... why no thread ????? I could use that!!


----------



## GalBrew (28/6/15)

I also have that hoist. Works great, the rails are an 'innovation'!


----------



## pcqypcqy (28/6/15)

In defence of newbies (being one myself), while there is a lot of great info here, sometimes you don't even know what to search for. 

It's easy to say google is your friend, but if you don't know the serach terms you'll never find the right thread. I always try to do a search before asking a question here or elsewhere, but changing just one word can be the difference to finding all the previous threads on a topic and getting 'no results found'.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/15)

pcqypcqy said:


> In defence of newbies (being one myself), while there is a lot of great info here, sometimes you don't even know what to search for.
> 
> It's easy to say google is your friend, but if you don't know the serach terms you'll never find the right thread. I always try to do a search before asking a question here or elsewhere, but changing just one word can be the difference to finding all the previous threads on a topic and getting 'no results found'.


This is true. There is a mother load of info to try and trawl thru on AHB.

Quite often it is easier to ask the question after doing a search and getting 50 pages of results


----------



## Robbo2234 (28/6/15)

The rails and rollers are from ezystrut. 
When I get the photo of the fermenter holder I will add to my topic with part numbers and stuff!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/15)

Good old Unistrut....put a lot of that stuff to use over the years


----------



## mje1980 (28/6/15)

The search works great if you're looking for info on yeast rehydration, that pops up in most threads.


----------



## dent (28/6/15)

I have responded to some of the complaints made in this thread.


----------



## Nizmoose (28/6/15)

dent said:


> I have responded to some of the complaints made in this thread.



haha I read that thread before I saw this post and instantly thought "innovation!"  Nice work btw.


----------



## Robbo2234 (29/6/15)

As promised... Fermenter holder!


----------



## Robbo2234 (29/6/15)

The metallic bars are on hinges and the pice of wood holds it in the handle recess


----------



## spog (29/6/15)

Now that definitely belongs in the ghetto thread, simple and useful !


----------

